# Anchoring a tent.



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, in light of my newly purchased canvas mansion :rotflmao1: I went to the campground close to my house and checked out the campsites for how exactly I am going to put up a 10' x 14' tent.

Every site has a concrete pad that is exactly 10' wide. At the end of each of the concrete pads there is a concrete bumper. These concrete bumpers have gaps under them so I could get a cord around the bumper to anchor the one side of the tent to the concrete bumper.

I could use rope or bungies to stake the two 14' long stretches on the outside of the 10' wide concrete pad.

That leaves the middle of the 10' wide section needing anchored and no ability to put stakes into the concrete. (The two corners of this sectionw will be anchored on the outside of the concrete pad)

Does anyone have any good methods to anchor the tent on the concrete pad? 

What I am getting at is that I am looking to anchor a tent on concrete without being able to stake into the ground.

I thought about sand bags, but I gotta tell you that with a big heavy canvas tent and a bunch of sand bags in the car... I won't have any suspension left by the time I get the to campground. 

Any opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok kiteri you know I'm not a tent camper anymore, we now own a tt but from all my talks on the internet... :whistling: and things I have read I don't think you can securely anchor down a tent onto concrete. Anything you do it will still not work so well.

I hope the experts will chime in.

Let's take Ft. Wilderness for example  all sites just about are concrete but behind the pads are sand where people set up their tents and stake them down. 

Just my 2 cents worth...hehe


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Until I re-read your post, I was talking about sand bags. I cant think of many other options for that, since you cant stake it into the ground.

I havent tent camped in quite some time, but am wondering if it will be ok without that being anchored in the middle? It sounds like the middle is the only concern, right?


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah the middle is the only concern. I know that people put those mammoth tents up in paved parking lots all the time, but don't know how they anchor them.

It is an advantage that the tent is heavy because it is canvas, because it doesn't need secured to keep it down... it more or less needs secured to keep it up. hehehe


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I've been looking over the picture of the tent, and trying to determine what your best plan of action is. The main reason for staking in the middle of your tent is your poles are going to be constantly pulling up on the tent. Now since you are already going to be using ropes or bungees on the corners, you're going to have a problem with those corners staying down. You said the concrete pads are exactly 10' wide. The tent is listed as 10' wide also, so you may actually be able to put stakes in the ground right next to the pad and still have them attached to the tent. If you can't do this on both sides of the pad because the tent is actually too narrow compared to the pad :bang:, I would recommend you at least do that on one side. You could then use bungees or ropes on the other side attached to stakes in the ground as close to the pad as possible. You are going to have problems with that side staying on the ground - put all your gear on that side of the tent to help hold it down.

On a side note - I have a 10x14 with nylon walls but a canvas top (doesn't have the option for a rainfly). The nice thing is the poles - they can handle a tarp over the top. I have a 18x24 tarp that I cover the tent with, then tie out the grommets to trees or stakes in the ground. It helps to keep the rain and sun off of the tent, and if it is raining, I have my own shelter where I can still sit outside or cook outside.


----------



## j_jaacks (Mar 19, 2009)

If you are not looking to take a big sandbag, use a smaller one. You can make a small one with a bicycle tube and sand. Much smaller and easier to pack. Or maybe even a small piece of log chain. Just a thought.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Kiteri,

Some folding trailer folks have the same problem to anchor their awning. Some folks use concrete filled flower pots or 15 pound weights. However, given your weight restrictions those are not options. 

However, you can purchase collapsible water containers like these. Once you get to the CG you fill them up and WOLA you have a weight. The larger the container the more the weight. For example five gallons of water will weigh 41.7 pounds.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! So many great ideas! 

The thing I have come to accept after last season is that the tent probably shouldn't be set up on concrete. 

I keep a small dome tent in the trunt in case I get there and don't have enough room for the tent.


----------



## racecple (Feb 1, 2009)

This maybe late and not something for you but.LOL My hubby being the inventive type.Got some old bed rails from some friends and bolted a collapsable frame together for his brother you camps on cement.He made it 14 x 22.He put tiedown holes for stake and ropes.Just set up the frame and put tent inside.Frame goes to ground and tent to frame.I thought he was nuts but it worked wonders.He has made 10 for people who ask his brother where he got his.


----------

